# My puppy walks/plays in her own pee and poo



## Ziigwan (Feb 21, 2013)

I just got a puppy about a month ago, and I have noticed that a lot of the time when I let her outside to go pee, she is constantly playing with her frozen pee and poo. Or right after she eliminates, she will walk right through it and track poop through the house if we don't notice. 
She is constantly doing this, is it normal for pups to be this unmindful about what they are walking/playing in? 
I have to bathe her quite a bit due to her smelling so bad from it, and her getting it in her fur (she is a long haired breed), and it's getting pretty crazy. It takes about 2 hours for her to dry completely, so it is troublesome in the winter. 
So, is there any reason she would be doing this? She doesn't even seem to notice it.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not sure why she'd be doing it, but you can prevent it by just picking her up and taking her back in after she goes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have never known a dog who particularly noticed what they were walking in - unless it was to deliberately roll in it. Definitely pick up after her. Don't leave it out there for her to play in, problem solved.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I agree, they don't seem to notice/care what they're stepping in. One of mine walks through his pee, mostly, but, we have started having a tub of warm water by the door, so their feet get a quick dunk, then dry, as we're coming in. We mostly do this because we've moved, have lots of property with mud and muck and what have you, so they have dirtier feet than we're used to.


----------



## ayln (Dec 23, 2012)

Apparently that's just what they do as puppies, they have no concept of hygiene yet so sometimes they end up getting it all over themselves just peeing on flat surfaces. It's one of those things that they should grow out of, so right now all you can really do is get wet wipes or pick them up/lead them away from the waste immediately afterwards (though sometimes they accidentally step on it anyway, to which I sigh and get some wipes).


----------

